# Small bird aviary ideas



## EffyJiggy

I'm trying to think of a better way to house my canaries, i have 5, at the moment they are in tall indoor cage, but i would really like them to be in a small aviary, so if anyone has any pictures or ideas would be much appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## poohdog

EffyJiggy said:


> I'm trying to think of a better way to house my canaries, i have 5, at the moment they are in tall indoor cage, but i would really like them to be in a small aviary, so if anyone has any pictures or ideas would be much appreciated. Many thanks


Depends on space ...this is a nice small design with indoor section for roosting in the winter.


----------



## tobyneilson

EffyJiggy said:


> I'm trying to think of a better way to house my canaries, i have 5, at the moment they are in tall indoor cage, but i would really like them to be in a small aviary, so if anyone has any pictures or ideas would be much appreciated. Many thanks


Depends if you want them indoor or outside, like poohdog has shown there are some nice sized outdoor avariym you can also get some nice indoor ones, or do what i am doing and converting a room into a avary,with some preches drilled into wall and boxes for breeding scattered around


----------



## EffyJiggy

Thanks for replying  Great ideas thanks, I have thought mainly about keeping them inside, just because I have never kept birds outside before, not what my birds would be like outside, Im bit worried about the cold.


----------



## CharlesMeadows

Pinterest is also a great place for aviary ideas!


----------

